# Should females avoid nitraflex?



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

Should females avoid nitraflex due to the testosterone enhancing ingredients??? Or is it still suitable


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Its just looks like another pre-workout supplement.

I wouldn't worry about it at all, the testosterone increase is probably negligible if not non-existent.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Having just googled it and discovered the "testosterone enhancing ingredient" is calcium fructopyranose borate. This is more commonly known as boron. So, no there is no reason why you can't take this supplement.


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

I just retracted a bit further too and doesn't seem like too,much of an issue to me either so win win all round


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

*researched


----------

